# What causes one to burp form eating pulled pork?



## wavector (Aug 12, 2007)

My wife and I both burp during and after eating pulled pork. Does anyone here know why? Is it too much smoke? The flavor is excellent.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 12, 2007)

It's the Beer


----------



## gofish (Aug 12, 2007)

You beat me to it!

Seriously .............. I got no idea.     Now Dutchs Baked Beans on the other hand .......... I can explain things there!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 12, 2007)

Eating too much, too fast???


----------



## wavector (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought it may be the level of nitrogen (nitrite) produced in the process of smoking combined with stomach acid.

http://www.geocities.com/senortoad/S...bequeMeats.htm

My smoke ring was about a half inch.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 13, 2007)

I am not much for following the herd, but I do also say it was the beer (burp)!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 13, 2007)

With or without the beer it's gassy!


----------



## skinnerc06 (Aug 13, 2007)

I think you may be looking a little too deeply into the situation.  You just dont realize how much your eating probably..


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmmm, never heard of that problem before... if it was Carolina style, maybe the vinegar...?


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 13, 2007)

Not bad manners just good food!!!! So eat and burp all ya want


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 13, 2007)

Actually, in some cultures, it is a compliment to the chef!


----------

